# Books on Colonial Warfare?



## Nieghorn (12 Jan 2006)

Just finished reading _Roger's Rangers_ by Lt. Col. H.M. Jackson (1953).    Ever since I saw 'The Northwest Passage' with Spencer Tracy, I've been interested in this guy.  Pretty dry account of events, but it's the only book I've ever found written on him or 'special units' in colonial wars.

I've had an interest in conflict in colonial Canada/US since grade seven history, I guess, but don't often come across good books on the subject.  Any recommendations for books on colonial wars that weren't written 50 years ago and read like a field manual, or by Pierre Burton?


----------



## 3rd Herd (12 Jan 2006)

Reilly Robin The British at the Gates, The New Orleans Campaign in the War of 1812Longman Canada Ltd, Toronto, 1974.

It is a historical read, meaning that unless you enjoy reading about history it is not for you. Reilly examines the War of 1812, causes of and ends with Jean Laffite and the  lack of British success in the Battle for New Orleans. He traces the causes of the 1812 war and in his opinion began with the war in Europe from 1803-1807. Examination of the political forces in various intrested governments is well documented leading up to the actual Battle of New Oreleans. Pervied additionally is the burning of York and the corresponding destruction of Washington.

I enjoyed reading it as he excellently summarized the political climate in the beginning of the 1800's and provides a narrative of the Privateers/Pirates in north america that I had not been exposed to previously. As for the Battle of New Orleans itself Reilly covers this well amplifying "drum and bugle history" with personal narratives. I happened to come across this book as New Orleans was in the midst of it's latest battle with Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Jan 2006)

I just finished  _A Very Brilliant Affair The Battle of Queenston Heights 1812_ by Robert Malcomson ISBN 1-896941-33-8. Pretty detailed account of the battle almost hour by hour, as well as the events leading up it. Well illustrated with maps and photos of the area taken during the late 19th century, early 20th, so they're close to what existed in 1812. Excellent appendices including orbats, casualty lists etc.

It was a Military Book Club selection. I treated myself to a Christmas present and renewed my subscription, I figure I'll need another Ikea bookcase by June.


----------



## Nieghorn (12 Jan 2006)

Ah, another Military Book Club addict!   How many of us are there here, I wonder?    

Thanks for the recommendations.  Keep them coming.  Sad that what most of us know of these incidents that formulated who we became amount to just those two or three paragraphs in our Gr. 7 and 8 text books.


----------

